# Audiophyte help



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys. Current setup;

Sony BDP-S3700
Yamaha RXV 367

I just bought the Yamaha last week since my old Kenwood does not have HDMI inputs. I live in a small town, there is only one Audio/Video store so the choices are pretty slim. I bought the receiver without doing any research and I kind of questioned my purchase after reading into TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. I found out that this receiver does not decode those formats but, according to my understanding, as long as the player can decode to those formats I will still get HD sound. Is that correct? 

The Pioneer VSX-520-K is currently on sale and I am thinking of getting it instead, but it has to be shipped and can take a week before it gets to me, since it has the HD decoders onboard already. I can also go to VSX-820-K. I am also looking at the Yamaha RXV-467 for about $70 more and this one I can get as a straight up exchange. How well does YPAO work? Is it better than or as good as MCACC? I have a small house so a 5.1 is totally fine. 

The RXV-367 is great, IMHO, as I can tell the sound is crisper compared to my old Kenwood HTiB bought 8 years ago. But if I can have a better receiver for a little more $$, why not?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

punk_zappa said:


> Hey guys. Current setup;
> 
> Sony BDP-S3700
> Yamaha RXV 367
> ...


That's why Al Gore invented the internet, so that we didn't have to be limited to the local big box when it came to electronics.

You will not be able to get Dolby TrueHD with the Yamaha. Take it back. Look online for an Onkyo 500 series or better. How much was the Yamaha?


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

eugovector said:


> That's why Al Gore invented the internet, so that we didn't have to be limited to the local big box when it came to electronics.
> 
> You will not be able to get Dolby TrueHD with the Yamaha. Take it back. Look online for an Onkyo 500 series or better. How much was the Yamaha?


I paid CAN$325. It was a little confusing with all the different models but I found out it is the same as HTR 3063, which is currently on sale for CAN$229.

I live 15 hours away, by land, to a big city. I can buy pretty much anywhere online but the shipping cost will kill whatever deal there is.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all, Welcome!!!



punk_zappa said:


> ...after reading into TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. I found out that this receiver does not decode those formats but, according to my understanding, as long as the player can decode to those formats I will still get HD sound. Is that correct?


That's correct... my RXV 27000 doesn't decode, so I let my HD DVD decode and send signal to AVR.



> ... How well does YPAO work? Is it better than or as good as MCACC?


I think all autocalibration help you to get a good response, some do a better job than others (that's what I read), I'm happy with mine, what I always do is to check all settings YPAO does and adjust anything that is wrong (distance, XO, speaker size, etc.)



> ...if I can have a better receiver for a little more $$, why not?...


You're right, just do a search online and compare all AVR's before making the final decision... a refurbished AVR can also be a good option :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

punk_zappa said:


> I paid CAN$325. It was a little confusing with all the different models but I found out it is the same as HTR 3063, which is currently on sale for CAN$229.
> 
> I live 15 hours away, by land, to a big city. I can buy pretty much anywhere online but the shipping cost will kill whatever deal there is.


That's a bummer. Here in the states, we can almost always get free shipping (or a standard rate at least). I'd buy the least expensive AVR you can find that decode TrueHD. I can not tell you how much aggravation and cable costs that will save you.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the shipping cost will be made up for do to the lack of all the extra cables and you'll also be able to get an AVR with all the bells and whistles. My advice, use the greatness of the internet and shop around.:T


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

bambino said:


> I think the shipping cost will be made up for do to the lack of all the extra cables and you'll also be able to get an AVR with all the bells and whistles. My advice, use the greatness of the internet and shop around.:T


Thanks for the replies, guys.

I thought cables were always extra? Will do more research.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They are extra. What we're saying is that if your AVR doesn't process sound via HDMI, you will need to run a separate audio cable for each source. The cost of those cables will add up to offset the shipping cost.


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

I see what you mean now that it is as clear as daylight. With the exception of what I have right now, RX-V367, all the ones I posted do decode HD audio. Regardless, from what I understood, even if the AVR doesn't decode to HD as long as the player can, the output is still HD through HDMI (confirmed by all speaker lights are lit).

I might have some free time in a couple of weeks to go to the city and see what I can grab for an AVR. For now, I will just hang on to this Yamaha and try to play with it manually to understand more about the setup.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

punk_zappa said:


> I
> ... from what I understood, even if the AVR doesn't decode to HD as long as the player can, the output is still HD through HDMI (confirmed by all speaker lights are lit).


Or you can use the multichannel in/outs (if your BR/AVR have them) :whistling:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> They are extra. What we're saying is that if your AVR doesn't process sound via HDMI, you will need to run a separate audio cable for each source. The cost of those cables will add up to offset the shipping cost.


Thanks for clearing that one up Marshall, that is exactly what was meant.:T


----------

